
An architect should code. Period. - nickb
http://codebetter.com/blogs/peter.van.ooijen/archive/2007/09/28/an-architect-should-code-period.aspx
======
icey
I agree with this sentiment whole-heartedly. I'm an architect, and I consider
it one of my primary responsibilities to build code on a regular basis.

My personal philosophy is that a practicing software architect must be an
internal evangelist and illustrate why things ought to be done one way or the
other. The _only_ way to do that is by shutting up and showing some code.

When I was 'coming up' in this industry I was VERY fortunate to have excellent
role models to show me how important it was for an architect to be able to
explain in detail everything that they may recommend. Honestly, it makes me
sad to see so many "architects" out there who make recommendations based on a
few opinions that they've read about. In the real world, there are different
solutions to different problems, and the only way to know what pegs go into
what holes is to know what pegs and holes even exist for a specific problem-
set.

Unfortunately, the 'architect' title is relatively new to a lot of
organizations who find themselves lacking clear strategy, and a lot of those
voids have been filled by people who clearly don't belong there. I hope that
eventually that herd will thin out a little bit after enough companies have
been bit in the posterior by allowing someone with the incorrect credentials
to make their important technology decisions for them.

